# AMD Unveils Record-Setting EPYC Datacenter Processor



## R-T-B (Jun 20, 2017)

Today, AMD, along with its global ecosystem of server customers and partners, launched the EPYC 7000 series of high-performance datacenter processors. With up to 32 high-performance "Zen" cores and an unparalleled feature set, the record-setting AMD EPYC design delivers greater performance across a full range of integer, floating point, memory bandwidth, and I/O benchmarks and workloads.



 

 


*EPYC Product Overview*

A highly scalable System on Chip (SoC) design ranging from 8-core to 32-core, supporting two high-performance threads per core. 
Industry-leading memory bandwidth across the line-up, with 8 channels of memory on every EPYC device. In a two-socket server, support for up to 32 DIMMS of DDR4 on 16 memory channels, delivering up to 4 terabytes of total memory capacity.
Unprecedented support for integrated, high-speed I/O with 128 lanes of PCIe 3 on every product.
 A highly-optimized cache structure for high-performance, energy efficient compute.
AMD Infinity Fabric coherent interconnect linking EPYC CPUs in a two-socket system
Dedicated security hardware

Please visit the AMD EPYC landing page for more details.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm never gonna buy this, but this hype. Cool.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 20, 2017)

It's really charming to see AMD just throwing punches like there is no tomorrow. If they could only do the same for GPU's. That would be sweet for everyone. For AMD and us, the consumers. But doing great on CPU segment is also nice start I think.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> It's really charming to see AMD just throwing punches like there is no tomorrow. If they could only do the same for GPU's. That would be sweet for everyone. For AMD and us, the consumers. But doing great on CPU segment is also nice start I think.



Well, some news around Vega seems to be there. I'll see what they have to offer when dust settles down after release etc. Not worrying about it really.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm not worrying either, but I'm hoping it'll work out great for AMD. They really need to break NVIDIA's dominance.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 21, 2017)

The hype before buying a new rig is real, huh?

They seem to be doing okay for now, hopefully they stabilize their position on the market and make some new awesome parts.

EDIT:


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 21, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> It's really charming to see AMD just throwing punches like there is no tomorrow. If they could only do the same for GPU's. That would be sweet for everyone. For AMD and us, the consumers. But doing great on CPU segment is also nice start I think.


They are throwing punches alright. Only that the fight is like between a Feather Weight vs. a Heavy Weight...


----------



## Camm (Jun 21, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> They are throwing punches alright. Only that the fight is like between a Feather Weight vs. a Heavy Weight...



How so? Serve the Home just did a test of power efficiency on a 2C \ 128 thread platform and it chews under 500w under full load. Thats just insane.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 21, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> They are throwing punches alright. Only that the fight is like between a Feather Weight vs. a Heavy Weight...



It's the dumb "uh oh Ryzen is not for gamers" mega panic that's doing them problems. Reality is, Any R7 1800X will perform as good as 7700K and it'll also last longer than 7700K. 1800X are great now and it'll be great later. 7700K is just great now... The EPYC and Threadripper are in class of its own. They are more power efficient, cheaper and also provide far more PCIe lanes. Intel maxing out at only 44 lanes is like a really bad joke compared to 64 with AMD...


----------



## Frick (Jun 21, 2017)

Camm said:


> How so? Serve the Home just did a test of power efficiency on a 2C \ 128 thread platform and it chews under 500w under full load. Thats just insane.



For the interested, here's the article in queation:

https://www.servethehome.com/amd-epyc-7601-dual-socket-early-power-consumption-observations/


----------



## xorbe (Jun 21, 2017)

Camm said:


> How so? Serve the Home just did a test of power efficiency on a 2C \ 128 thread platform and it chews under 500w under full load. Thats just insane.



And the fine article states that was the absolute peak w/AVX2 workload.


----------

